# Low storage space warning on boot



## worldy777 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I Have a problem with my N7000, Every boot it shows there is not enough storage space but I still having a lots of memory.

Any Idea how to solve this? I've tried wipe cahe and dalvik cache but still same.

I need help.

Any advices?


----------



## azzledazzle (Apr 16, 2012)

Seems to be a common issue on JB, Which ROM did you come from ? Did you wipe /preload before installing ? Ive had similar issues but mine were using TouchWiz JB ROMs.


----------

